# LGD Breed Recommendations for central Georgia hobby farm



## RobinC. (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey all, we are considering getting a LGD.  We are on a small hobby farm with just a few sheep and fowl.  I have about an acre and a half fenced in for the current animals, but can eventually enclose up to 4 1/2-5 acres.  There is one close neighbor with whom incessant barking would be an issue.  I don't want anything too large or too expensive.  I don't want a dog that will constantly roam.  We have a lot of guests, many with kids, so my special dog has to be tolerant of strangers coming around (with me) to see the critters.  We live in Georgia where summers can be brutally hot, so a pyr seems like a bad idea.  The dog would have to be heat tolerant.  Plus, I don't relish the thought of trying to keep a double coat detangled.

We have hawks, raccoons, possums and coyotes as potential threats.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Rammy (Jan 10, 2019)

Akbash, Anatolian, or Pyranees.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

Akbash or anatolian, or maybe marema


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2019)

Why do you need a dog?
From everything you listed you should not get a Livestock Guardian Dog.  
LGD's BARK, that is what they do. They are nocturnal. They BARK. They are not barking without reason- just because you can't see it, smell it, or hear it doesn't mean nothing is there.
You do realize LGD's are LARGE, they need to be, they are suppose to be.
Not too Expensive? Feeding, vet care and future altercations cost $. If you cannot afford to get a dog you can't afford to keep one.
LGD's are double coated and some are just shorter than others.


You may want to look at a guard Llama if you are actually in need of predator control.

You would be better to fence your property well and use hotwire.


----------

